# September Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great entries this month, its time to vote (multiple choice) Reminder you may not be able to vote if using an app or mobile site, you will need to log in via PC/Mac/iPad via Safari in that case.

*1. 3Pebs3








2. Megora








3. 4goldengirls 








4. golden rascal








5. Nash666








6. Atis








7. GoldenSkies








8. elway








9. Fattner








10. GoldenMum








11. Rookie's Dad








12. Finn's Fan








13. ChasingChase








14. Jud








15. fourlakes








16. Wendy427








17. SWLAmarshrunner








18. BriGuy








19. Catalina 








20. Zach








21. Katduf 








22. Driggsy 








23. TheZ's








24. OutWest








25. Discoverer 








26. Max's Dad








27. Sunny Delight








28. Rkaymay 








29. tessmk








30. thorbreafortuna








31. ShadowGolden








32. AlanK








33. L.Rocco







*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted-fantastic entries!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*11* votes as of now. So many great photos to pick from !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If you haven't, take a look through all the great entries and make your selections. 

*Voting ends Wednesday, September 30th @ 5:46 PM ET. *


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*21 *votes so far.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok *23* votes now, and it is still a very close race with so many excellent photos to pick from...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's a good thing that I didn't have to choose just one! These are so very good!


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

They are all winners!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll just vote for all of them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote!

Look through the entries and make your selections. 

They're all great!
Thank goodness you can vote for as many as you'd like.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Got my votes in  Great photo's to choose from. !


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely photos, on my way to vote!.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see we have *33 votes* so far. Still time to get yours in if you have not voted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

I voted, but I wish we could vote for them all. They are all SO JOYFUL!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I voted, but I wish we could vote for them all. They are all SO JOYFUL!!



You can vote for more than one entry, all of them if you'd like.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love them all! In my eyes they are all winners!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*37* Votes and counting........

*Voting ends Wednesday, 09-30-2015 at 05:46 PM ET*

Look through the entries and make your selections, you can choose more than one picture.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*40 votes* so far. Can we get up to 50 by tomorrow?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*42 Votes in-*

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 
You can vote for more than one picture, as many as you'd like. 

*Voting Ends Wednesday, September 30 @ 05:46 PM ET*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

45 Votes so far


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Still time for any last minute votes!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping!!*

Make sure you vote for your favorite picture! They are ALL WONDERFUL!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends today-09-30-2015 at 05:46 PM ET*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*There's only a few hours remaining to get your votes in for the September Photo Contest.*

*Voting ends today at 5:46 PM ET*

Take a look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to this months winner *SWLAmarshrunner* (PM Sent)
Thank you to everyone who participated this month. We love your photos and you are all winners.


----------

